# Netzwerk einrichten via WLAN



## Criminalogy (28. Oktober 2005)

Ist es möglich eine Netzwerkverbindung (WLAN) zwischen 2 PC's aufzubauen
 Wenn ja wie

 Kriterien:
 -Ohne WLAN Router

 Betriebssysteme: Beide Windows XP 


 Danke im vorraus
 Criminalogy


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Oktober 2005)

Ich denke das wird ueber eine AdHoc-Verbindung laufen.


----------



## Criminalogy (28. Oktober 2005)

Könnte mir denn irgendjemand genau erklären wie sowas laufen soll?

 Softwaremäßig, Hardwaremäßig?

 Danke


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Oktober 2005)

Wo ist denn das Problem?

WLAN-Karten einbauen, oder bei USB eben anstoepseln
Treiber installieren
Verschluesselung einrichten
Bei XP gibt es doch diese lustige Funktion nach WLANs zu suchen. Da werden sich die Rechner dann wohl auch finden.
Wenn alles richtig eingestellt ist wird's dann wohl auch direkt losgehen koennen.

Hast Du denn ein konkretes Problem?


----------



## ksk (30. Oktober 2005)

So wie Wronka schon sagte, Karten bzw. PCI-Karte einstecken. Doch vorher muss die Software Installieren und während der Installation meistens, wird du aufgefordert die Karte zu Installieren. Bei PCI-Karten muss du nach der Software Installation, PC abdrehen, Karte einbauen und neustarten. Nach dem ganzen solltest du dir je eine IP im gleichen Netz geben.
Das bedeutet:
PC1
IP - Adresse 192.168.100.1
Subnetmask 255.255.255.0

PC2
IP - Adresse 192.168.100.2
Subnetmask 255.255.255.0


Höchstwhrscheinlich wirst du auf PC1 zwei Netzwerkkarten haben. Einen für die WLAN, und eine für das Modem (Internet). Wennn nicht dann gib bitte genauere Angaben, in welchen Zusatand bzw. Einstellung sich die PC´s befinden.
Nach der vergabe der IP - Adressen,  vergibst du auf jeden PC einen User mit einem Passwort an. Vorteilhafter ist wenn auf beiden PC´s der gleiche User mit dem gleichen Passwort angelegt wird. Dann ein Laufwerk oder Ordner Freigeben. Dann verbindest du dich am besten enrweder inder CommandLine mit der Freigabe oder im Windows.

Im Windows vom PC1 auf die Freigabe von PC2 Zugreifen: Start/Ausführen
\\192.168.0.2 und dort auf den Fraigabeordner rechtsklicken und Netzlaufwerk verbinden wählen.

In der CommandLine vom PC1 auf die Freigabe von PC2 Zugreifen: Start/Ausführen/cmd
net use s: \\Computernname\Freigabe /user:benutzername passwort /persistent:yes
Die Freigabe bekommt den Laufwerksbuchstaben s und persistentsorgt dafür das du nicht bei jedem Start dich verbinden musst. So das wars im Grunde genommen. Ich hoffe es hilft bzw. es klappt jetzt.


ksk


----------

